

Sherbert.io Bite sized learning - kdhandy

Bite sized learning. Get short bursts of knowledge from smart people all around the world.http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sherbert.io
======
kdhandy
A micro-Learning platform, we allow people to post videos up to 4 minutes long
to teach something from one of our categories. Users can follow people they
think post helpful videos, they can comment on videos, bookmark them and
upvote them also. We have a heavy twitter API integration that makes our app
easy to use, and has a built in audience to enhance early growth. Users can
also sell videos in the app by using our Google drive and Drop box sync for
easy uploads. We focus on mico sales, meaning the max price for a video you
will see in our app for sale is $20. but we are encouraging a much lower price
to spike volume.

